# Help with an assignment Question-formula



## kaikaikooking (Jun 25, 2014)

hi,

I'm having trouble with this one question on an assignment, i don't know the formula i should use.

Hoping someone can assist.

Question is:

"One portion of a cuttlefish net yield equals 120g this equates to 43%, how many grams of Cuttlefish did I have before starting preparation"

any assistance will be gratefully appreciated.


----------



## dreamshards8 (Dec 2, 2013)

Yields and recipe conversions are very important for a student to learn. Do not feel stupid for asking your instructor for help.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

120g divided by 43% = 279g


----------

